# Propane gas powered oxalic vaporizer



## CedarHoney (Oct 1, 2016)

I am interested in getting a propane powered oxalic acid vaporizer. 
I see this one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oxalic-Acid...914607?hash=item1c7334a66f:g:e~wAAOSwNRdX-7XU

A wand vaporizer seems to slow for me to get around my 50 hives, I am hoping this one will be a bit quicker. 

Has anyone tried it? 
Any thoughts on how it works or things that I should take into consideration?


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know anything about the ebay item, but you may want to check with a member here, SNL, who represents OxaVap. There was talk here recently that they are coming out with a much faster way to blow the acid into the hives.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Here's my version of a propane vaporizer.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331463-My-version-of-a-OAV-vaporizer
And here's a video of it in action.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwCkPw-yCJk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## viesest (Jul 13, 2016)

These vaporisers should work well, yet I prefer not to be there when sublimation of OA is going on. And my vaporiser is designed according to that requirement.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

CedarHoney said:


> I am interested in getting a propane powered oxalic acid vaporizer.
> I see this one on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oxalic-Acid...914607?hash=item1c7334a66f:g:e~wAAOSwNRdX-7XU
> 
> ...


I bought it but now wish I hadn't..... Looks like a good design but the butane torch uses Campgaz cartridges which are virtually impossible to find over here... The only cartridges I've been able to find are the screw on type... Will have to see if I can convert it over to a different torch which uses a fuel I can readily find....


----------

